# I wonder if you. find this as amazing as I do.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I returned my passport to have the spelling of my name changed as the umlaut had been missed off the o.
Today the same passport was returned with a letter that included these 2 paragraphs
























I had sent a letter with my passport which included my phone number and email address, my email address has my name spelt koehne so why the devil didn´t they ask me if I would accept it spelt that way on the passport., Am I annoyed of course I buddy well am.
I will send them an email when I have calmed down.

I might also add I had heard nothing from the passport office from the time I posted it on 7th September until it arrived at my door today even though they had my email address to say they had received it. According to the Track & Trace it hasn´t reached them yet it´s stuck here in this place


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Brexit Britain. No funny foreign names.

It's a wonder they allow Farage and Depeffel.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Brexit Britain. No funny foreign names.
> It's a wonder they allow Farage and Depeffel.


That isn't what annoys me the most Alan, how can they/he or she be so stupid and still issue passports, first not looking at or emailing me or phoning to check if the oe spelling would be OK. I waisted over 7€ to send it.😖


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Small state. Not enough people to actual do what needs doing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning I send a message to the passport office complaints department using their formula, I have received this email from them.
I can´t make head or tail of it, I gave them all the answers they asked for on the online form.
I didn´t post this earlier, but since I sent the complaint I have had 4 email answers the last one asking me to return the Passport to them with a covering letter.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday I returned my passport again, hopefully it will come back with the alternative spelling. 
However yesterday before I posted it, I had another email from their customer service telling me the same thing as the last email, but with this added--

*Having reviewed the notes on your application I can see that the surname on your new passport has printed like for like with your old passport, which did not contain the transliterations.*

I took a copy of my last passport, have written on top for the person who sent this email to use a magnifying glass and he or she will see the 2 marks above the o - Ö. Morons seem to be in all government departments.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The Passport office received my passport this morning, I think these squabbles should not be allowed when signing for something, could have been the cat that signed.


----------

